

Who's up for a beer tonight near Palo Alto? - fortuna

Let me know if you're interested in discussing business/hacking/programming over a beer this evening.  I live near San Mateo, but don't mind meeting as far as Palo Alto.<p>I'm looking to connect with people who are either running their own web or mobile business or are helping to grow a startup.  Interested in sharing ideas, feedback, etc.<p>I run 3 websites that attract about 400,000 visitors per month.  My biggest strength is marketing so that's where I can offer the most advice.<p>I'm interested in raising an angel round next year.  If anyone has gone through that process, I'd love to hear your experience.  I'm also interested in learning more about programming, especially Ruby or Python.
======
fortuna
You can email me at: gregg5500@gmail.com

------
sunkan
I might be up for it. Can you throw in a specific place and time ?

~~~
fortuna
I like this place in Redwood City, good German beers:
<http://www.gourmethausstaudt.com/>

